# ab work



## Benls1991 (Feb 9, 2013)

Long story short,

Im trying to gain weight, gone from 9st5 - 10st4 in 6 weeks, workout routine is generally: mon-shoulders/back/tris wed-abs/legs fri-chest/bi's

However, with all this weight im gaining fast, i dont want it to all go on the belly, want to try and keep it cut down if possible.

Anyone know of any supreme ab excercises that's going to help me? or isit a cardio jobby?

Dont really mind just want pointing in the right direction

Cheers


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

You can't target fat loss, so no, you've got no choice about where your fat goes I'm afraid!


----------



## Benls1991 (Feb 9, 2013)

resten said:


> You can't target fat loss, so no, you've got no choice about where your fat goes I'm afraid!


So pretty much just get to the weight and size i want, then start a new plan to cut up?


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Benls1991 said:


> So pretty much just get to the weight and size i want, then start a new plan to cut up?


Yup. Personally I prefer not to get too fat on a "bulk" so the cut is easier. Remember, you can create new fat cells but you can never get rid of them without lypo. They'll be empty cells if you get leaner, but they'll still be there making you look worse


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2013)

Benls1991 said:


> So pretty much just get to the weight and size i want, then start a new plan to cut up?


lower the surplus. Keep it 300-500 above maintenance. Should be ok then, add some cardio as well if you wan't


----------



## Benls1991 (Feb 9, 2013)

resten said:


> Yup. Personally I prefer not to get too fat on a "bulk" so the cut is easier. Remember, you can create new fat cells but you can never get rid of them without lypo. They'll be empty cells if you get leaner, but they'll still be there making you look worse


Cheers mate, what would you suggest is the ebst way to cut up then? isit heavily cardio based?


----------



## Benls1991 (Feb 9, 2013)

Jd123 said:


> lower the surplus. Keep it 300-500 above maintenance. Should be ok then, add some cardio as well if you wan't


Sorry mate im new to this, what do you mean? haha "lower the surplus. Keep it 300-500 above maintenance"


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Benls1991 said:


> Cheers mate, what would you suggest is the ebst way to cut up then? isit heavily cardio based?


My issue with cardio is that if you're busting your balls lifting weights, then you're going to ruin yourself doing cardio at the end. Doing cardio before though could reduce your strength.

There's a pretty split argument for HIIT vs slow and steady cardio like an uphill walk on treadmill for 40 mins.

Diet tweaks, meal timing tweaks and clenbuterol were my preferred choice :lol:


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

Either do cardio or deadlifts 

Edit:

I meant add them in lol


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

cardio is a good idea just for general health so i`d include some form of it


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2013)

Benls1991 said:


> Sorry mate im new to this, what do you mean? haha "lower the surplus. Keep it 300-500 above maintenance"


Maintenance calories is the calories you need to maintain your weight.

To loose weight you go in a defecit (reduce cals)

To gain weight you go into a surplus (increase cals)

So basically I'm telling you to cut back on the calories your eating if your getting fat


----------



## bobbydrake (Nov 19, 2012)

Hiit training is pretty good but I don't do much if any cardio anymore - just weight training seems to be working ok at keeping fat off. Maybe keep your carbs lowish?


----------

